# Which router ?



## AsRock (Aug 20, 2013)

Our network consists of 7 devices at this time which 4 of them are hardwired and the rest are wireless so i am after some thing that can handle them with ease..  Would be nice if the a 3rd party firmware could be used but i am flexible on that.

As i do not plan to buy another for 4-5+ years i would like one with todays tech.

Which will be in use with the 
MOTOROLA SB6121 SURFboard Cable Modem RJ-45 - Newe...
and
NETGEAR WN2500RP-100NAS Universal Dual Band Wi-Fi ...

Ones i have considered so far, although my budget is $200 so will have to wait for a sale for the netgear.

Amped Wireless RTA15 High Power 700mW Dual Band AC...
and
NETGEAR R6300 Wireless AC1750 Open Source Dual Ban...


----------



## Jetster (Aug 20, 2013)

Interesting The R6300 is not on the DD-WRT database but it claims to be

But both are stellar routers according to reviews


----------



## AsRock (Aug 21, 2013)

Jetster said:


> Interesting The R6300 is not on the DD-WRT database but it claims to be
> 
> But both are stellar routers according to reviews



http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Supported_Devices


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 21, 2013)

You know what my answer is


----------



## AsRock (Aug 22, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> You know what my answer is http://www.generalnonsense.net/images/smilies/unicorn.gif



HAHA.. Any chance there is any thing annoying with the Amped router ?.

I was hoping there were more to choose from.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 22, 2013)

Nothing annoying at all lol


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 22, 2013)

The 6300 without a doubt. It has beamforming with a firmware update, and on that note don't bother with aftermarket firmware. They really struggle these days to match the features, performance, and stability of the stock firmware on these cutting edge routers.



Jetster said:


> Interesting The R6300 is not on the DD-WRT database but it claims to be
> 
> But both are stellar routers according to reviews



The database is useless. Extremely out of date.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 22, 2013)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> The 6300 without a doubt. It has beamforming with a firmware update, and on that note don't bother with aftermarket firmware. They really struggle these days to match the features, performance, and stability of the stock firmware on these cutting edge routers.
> 
> 
> 
> The database is useless. Extremely out of date.



Whats the point in having beamforming  when Netgears Beamforming is proprietary and only works with there routers and USB adapters ?. It's not as if it's going be added to the current extenders(firmware) unless you shell more money for a new one..

How ever if you can find evidence that they going to add it to their current Wireless extenders that be another thing.

Is it really worth spending the extra to get some thing i most likely wont use ?


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 22, 2013)

The RTA15 has tx beamforming (5GHz) as well but I don't think its limited tho. You could always ask.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 22, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> The RTA15 has tx beamforming (5GHz) as well but I don't think its limited tho. You could always ask.



The Netgear has beamforming +, which + is there own beamforming i believe..

Tried to get in touch with Netgear though live chat and gotta go though crap and then tried the phone and OMG what a load of BS.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 22, 2013)

Just talked to Amped.... thier Tx beamforming works will ALL .ac devices that support it. Just make sure it's enabled on both ends.


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 22, 2013)

AsRock said:


> The Netgear has beamforming  , which   is there own beamforming i believe..



Sort of: It is the WiFi Alliances's specification and the plus is the driver tweaks on the latest version of the spec.

Explained here --> Beamforming+ FAQ's

Some interesting info from one of the chipset makers --> Beamforming

Quote from site above:


Spoiler






> Supports Two Data Streams and Provides Two Extra Transmit Antennas
> 
> When combined with 4x4 MIMO, dynamic digital beamforming is particularly powerful. This is because a 4x4 MIMO system supports two data streams and provides two extra transmit antennas that may be used for beamforming, to allow significant focusing of the energy in two directions while reducing interference with coexisting systems. This type of combined solution can deliver from 12 to 25 dB of system gains relative to 802.11ac/n wireless LAN systems without dynamic digital transmit beamforming.
> 
> ...






Also, here is a White Paper at Aruba Networks on the spec with some interesting information and data.



.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 23, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> Just talked to Amped.... thier Tx beamforming works will ALL .ac devices that support it. Just make sure it's enabled on both ends.



That's the thing though my extender don't have beamforming as i know of so is it really worth getting the Netgear for the extra performance which is not going be used for a hell long time if at all...


I think i will just get the Amped and just be happy at least ya can get in touch with the techs there easier.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 23, 2013)

Yeah I only had to wait like... 2 minutes I think... If that. Plus they are US based techs.

What extender do you have?


----------



## springs113 (Aug 23, 2013)

I have the R6300 and I must say I cant bottleneck this router whatsoever.  3 smart tvs, 2 ps3s, 4 computers and 2 laptops and a couple touchpads and htc ones.  No slouch whatsoever.  That's all i can say about this router.


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 23, 2013)

AsRock said:


> I think i will just get the Amped



I just purchased an AP20000G for the replaceable antennae and high output dual amps.

The one I had was a TrendNet TW-637AP... nothing wrong with it; I just like my equipment hidden and the antennae where not replaceable, which limited my options.

And, I get a little better range with the AP20000G.

The only thing I dislike is not having the ability to manually choose channels 1-4, in the 2.4Ghz range, on the Amped... to use those it has to be on AUTO.
However, it does a very good job of staying in the clear bands.
Interface is a little kludgy, too; but, passable.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 23, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> yeah i only had to wait like... 2 minutes i think... If that. Plus they are us based techs.
> 
> What extender do you have?



netgear wn2500rp


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 23, 2013)

asrock said:


> netgear wn2500rp





			
				newegg said:
			
		

> window 8 compatible



lol


----------



## AsRock (Aug 23, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> lol



?


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 23, 2013)

How they say Window 8 instead of Windows 8... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's funnier if you say it out loud... LOL


----------



## AsRock (Aug 23, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> How they say Window 8 instead of Windows 8... http://www.generalnonsense.net/images/smilies/unicorn.gif
> 
> It's funnier if you say it out loud... LOL



HAHA! i missed the s .. But yeah they could be saying it supports some thing that don't exists LOL.

The guy who did the typo needs a slap ha.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 23, 2013)

It's funny I can't say the word window and birthday without both of those words tickling the heck out of my shoulder and making me laugh!


----------



## AsRock (Aug 24, 2013)

How warm\hot does the Amped get ?.. and don't forget the room teemp it was taken please.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 24, 2013)

Not very hot at all and has been running non stop since Jul 30th! In fact it's barely even warm right now!

Room temps:
This room fluctuates a lot temperature wise since it's an older house, not very insulated windows, a window a/c close to the router that doesn't work very well, and the weather here sucks... LOL. 

lowest it's been in here is 68F lately and it gets around 80-82F during those 90+ degree days.


Hoping to have a LAN party here within a week or two and get even more hardcore stress on this!!!


----------



## Xiphos (Aug 24, 2013)

http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/wire...nice-surprise-for-early-linksys-ea6300-buyers

http://us.ncix.com/products/?usaffi...3&vpn=EA6300&manufacture=Linksys&promoid=1336

$99.99+ shipping or add a filler item to get free shipping on items over $100 usd.

I bought mine on the 15th and its still a v1.  Been using it since I set it up this afternoon. so far so good. DD-WRT compatible too.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 24, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> Not very hot at all and has been running non stop since Jul 30th! In fact it's barely even warm right now!
> 
> Room temps:
> This room fluctuates a lot temperature wise since it's an older house, not very insulated windows, a window a/c close to the router that doesn't work very well, and the weather here sucks... LOL.
> ...



Just ordered it, the netgear did look like it was better vented but the netgear support bothered me as they still have not replied.



Xiphos said:


> http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/wire...nice-surprise-for-early-linksys-ea6300-buyers
> 
> http://us.ncix.com/products/?usaffi...3&vpn=EA6300&manufacture=Linksys&promoid=1336
> 
> ...



Yeah but look at it with it's go faster stripe J/K.  It all so looks like it made for looks and not performance or those vents be near the top of the unit unless they do not know about heat rising lol.


----------



## Xiphos (Aug 24, 2013)

there are vents on the sides of that grey stripe down the middle.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 24, 2013)

AsRock said:


> Just ordered it, the netgear did look like it was better vented but the netgear support bothered me as they still have not replied..



Awesome!!!


----------



## AsRock (Aug 29, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> Awesome!!!



Just thought i would let you know that i got it today and once i got every thing working as i wanted with it i would give ya some numbers.

My ISP is Comcast and we pay for 50\10.. I just did a few tests the night before nothing major just enough to give me some idea.


Arma 3 server

*Old *
27-31 ping
*New* 
20-22 ping ( as i noticed so far )

Wireless
Old
Download 9-10Mb\s
Upload 7-9Mb\s

New
Download 40-70Mb\s
Upload 10-12.5Mb\s

All so note that router response time was much faster too. And it actually hit what we pay our ISP for however.

Wired
Old
Download 45-55Mb\s
Upload 10-13Mb\s

New
Download 57-85Mb\s
Upload 10-12Mb\s

Temp of the unit has been better than i expected and cannot tell you any thing about LAN speed as it's never used but will test it later just to make sure the unit is working as it should.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 29, 2013)

Glad to hear it's working great for you!!!


----------



## AsRock (Aug 29, 2013)

BTW my Steam downloads ( wired ) were around 5.5MB\s now they are 7.5MB\s.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 29, 2013)

Yey!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Now you're AMPED! hehehe


----------



## Jimmy6 (Dec 3, 2013)

I like the ASUS RT-AC66U D-Link personally
All of their RT models and Dlink are good products.
Enough bandwidth for your needs, and the ability to customize the firmware to suite your needs


----------

